# كيف نقسم قطعة ارض غير منتظمة الى مساحات متساوية



## نجارحلب (11 يونيو 2008)

ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة الافادة في كيفية تقسيم قطعة ارض غير منتظمة الى مساحات متساوية بواسطة برنامج اتوكاد او برنامج اللاند ولكم الشكر .


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

سوف اقوم بالجابه لاحقا


----------



## sosohoho (13 يونيو 2008)

وانا احتاج الاجابة رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءََََ


----------



## عاشق الامواج (14 يونيو 2008)

جميعا فى انتظار الرد على زللك الموضوع الحيوى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 يونيو 2008)

لازم يكون الشرح علي الكمبيوتر امامك يإ خي كيفية التقسيم وتعديل الحدود


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (14 يونيو 2008)

الاخ الكريم:
استخدم امر polyline
واعمل الخطوط حول القطعة المطلوب مساحتها وعليك ان تعود الى نفس النقطة الذي بدأت منها
ثم استخدم امر list واختار اي خط من الخطوط الذي عملتها وضغط على enter
تظهر قائمة يوجد فيهامساحة الشكل الكلي.
تقوم بقسمة المساحة الكلية حسب القطع المطلوبة..
وبعدها تعمل polyline في جزء من القطعة الكلية حسب الشرح اعلاه
وعند الحصول على المساحة ترى اذاكانت ناقصة او زائدة
الخطوة الاخيرة:
تقوم باختيار القطعة الجديدة وتحرك الخط المراد تعديله يمينا او شمالا وتبقى تعمل list حتى تصبح المساحة المطلوبة
لا تنسى استخدام المماسك osnap


----------



## sosohoho (15 يونيو 2008)

هناك lisp خاص في هذا الخصوص وانا احتاجة


----------



## م م رباح الضرير (16 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا عم انتظر الرد


----------



## COLONEL20000 (17 يونيو 2008)

ارجو الافاده في كيفيه تقسيم الاراضي باستخدام الترافيرس


----------



## محمود طالب (25 أغسطس 2008)

جربت الطريقة اللي عرضها المهندس أحمد ج و كويسه بس أخدت وقت و مجهود يا ريت لو في برنامج او ليسب يسهل الموضوع شويه


----------



## حاج بلقاسم (25 أغسطس 2008)

:20:شكرا على هده الاعمال


----------



## ط السيناوني (12 يناير 2010)

*أرجوا المساعدة من فضلكم .*

لكيف يمكنني تقسيم قطعة أرض غير منتظمة الشكل:12:


----------



## ط السيناوني (13 يناير 2010)

*أرجو المساعدة من فضلكم*

أنا محتاج الى تقسيم قطعة أرض التي في الصورة ولكم مني كل الشكر :28:


----------



## صقر العايد (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى من لديه الخبره ان يفيدنا في هذا الموضوع واعتقد ان هناك لسب حاص بتقسيم الاراضي الى مساحات متساويه


----------



## المساااااح (24 نوفمبر 2010)

هقولك على طريقة : 
اول حاجه ارسم الشكل دا على الاوتوكاد مظبوط وتمام ..بعد كدا تيجي للضلع اللى على الشارع وتشوف انتا عايز تقسمة كام قطعة ... مثلا يعني لو الضلع طولة 100م وانتا عايز تقسمة عشر قطع يعني هيبقي طول ضلع القطعة 10م ..كدا انتا معاك طول ضلع وزاوية واكيد عندك مساحة القطعة الواحدة كام يعني تقدر تجيب طول الضلع اللى ناقص بحساب المثلثات ... وبكدا هتكون قسمت اول قطعه واعمل كدا مع باقي القطع ... الفكرة هنا انك تعرف طول ضلع وزاوية ومساحة القطعة الواحدة قد ايه وبكدا تقدر تجيب الضلع اللى ناقص لانك طبعا هتقسمه مثلثين .....ارجو تكون الفكرة وصلت .................


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعطائي تلميح او فكرة رسم قطعة غير منتظمة على الاوتوكاد بدون استخدام الزوايا


----------



## zoheir782000 (8 يناير 2011)

ممكن تقسمها إلى مساحات متساوين عن طريق إستعمال برنامج كوفاديس covadis وهو باللغة الفرنسية يقوم بالتقسيم بشكل أوتوماتيكي وفق إتجاه معين


----------



## sasaa200 (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اعغعنهه (13 أغسطس 2013)

سلام عليكم استطيع تقسيم اي قطعة ارض وبنسبة خطا صفر بالمئة وانا بالخدمة:56:


----------

